# My girls



## Adriana (Dec 11, 2005)

Blondie


























Elaiza


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

they are gorgous. they look so tiny.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow, they're so cute! :love7: great pictures


----------



## Adriana (Dec 11, 2005)

Thank you  They're not actually that tiny, both of them are about 4.4 pounds each, at the age of allmost 2 years  So pretty average, I suppose.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Your girls are so gorgeous!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Beautiful!!! :love5: :love5:


----------



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

Such beautiful, beautiful girls!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Your girls are beautiful and adorable - they're perfect long hair chis.


----------



## Adriana (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks  I love my girls, and think they're the worlds most beautiful, but who doesnt think that about their own babies.. heheh..
Im not the greatest writer on this site, but im here once in a while, looking at pictures posted of the beautiful dogs of all the members 
They are all lovely!!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I love your girls. They are soooooo pretty! They are about the same size as Tiani.

Fran


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

beautiful chis :love5:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

They are both gorgeous!!! I want a LH so badly, especially after seeing your adorable babies :love5:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

oh wow, they are little beuties. Stunning girls both of them! SOoooo JEalous now!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh Wow! Your girls are Breathtaking


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

They are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

they are lovely girls,poetry in motion.


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

aww your girls are really cute


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Very good looking Chis. I especially like the second one. What's her name ?


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Your girl are beautiful but Elaiza is truly amazing!


----------



## Adriana (Dec 11, 2005)

Sidech said:


> Very good looking Chis. I especially like the second one. What's her name ?


  Her pet name is Elaiza, but pedigree name is "Rising Sun"

Thanks again everyone!
Blondie has english lines, and Elaiza has english lines on her mothers side. Their pedigrees is on our website, maybe someone recognizes anything from them?


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww, beautiful girls!! Great photos! I love that last one where they're taking off!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awwww they are both stunning girls


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

hi im new just wanted to say your girls are too cute


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

:love7: it must be so fun to be blessed with TWO beautiful chis


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

OMGosh your girls are so STUNNING!! Great pictures of them too.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

What beautiful girls. I love Elaiza's coloring.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Gorgeous girls!


----------



## mpknight1120 (Aug 5, 2008)

They are both very pretty!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

You're girls are perfect chis... so gorgeous and beautiful! I love Elaiza's coloring... they both looks so petite! How old are they?


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

They look so small. Elaiza's coloring is amazing. Beautiful girls!


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

They are SO cute!! I love the darker one with the white blaze (sorry I don't know the name). Very sweet pups!!!


----------



## Adriana (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks again for compliment to my girls  I see now that I reposted an old picture in the other thread.. hehe..They are turning 3 years old in a few months, in the pictures here they are about 1 1/2 - 2 years old..
They are not so petite, for me they are a perfect size, both just over 5 lbs each 
Off course, Blondie is a bit more of a heavy weighter now, in her condition


----------

